# Question



## copecowboy (4 Feb 2005)

Im heading to bmq on the 20th, just wondering if theres a place to buy smokless tobacco in the area?


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (7 Feb 2005)

You can buy "chew" or whatever you like at the Canex


----------



## copecowboy (8 Feb 2005)

thanks, I thought so, just wanted to make sure.


----------



## BKells (9 Feb 2005)

There's no canex on Connaught, if that's where you're going.


----------



## copecowboy (9 Feb 2005)

heading to saint jean.


----------



## arctictern (12 Feb 2005)

Hey copecowboy I'm heading out on the 20th myself... I'll probably see you there.


----------



## Arclite (12 Feb 2005)

Same here


----------



## copecowboy (13 Feb 2005)

cool, looking forward to meeting yall.


----------



## TheCheez (13 Feb 2005)

It's been mentioned a few times in other threads but just FYI there's a good chance you'll be denied Canex priviledges for a short time at the beginning of your course. While there are ways around it, this might be something you should consider when you pack.


----------

